# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Splint/opbeetplaat

## gabry

Ik ben benieuwd naar ervaringen met een opbeetplaat, morgen krijg ik er zelf een, en vraag me af of je in het begin extra veel klachten krijgt, of dat er ook ervaringen zijn, waar het ineens goed ging??

----------


## gabry

Niemand??

----------


## gabry

Aangezienk blijkbaar de enige ben op het hele forum, die een splint heeft zal ik maar even mijn ervaringen plaatsen misschien heeft een ander er ook wat aan, ik was namelijk gaan googlen op splint/beetplaat en kwam daarover de meest bizarre verhalen tegen, mensen die alleen maar meer klachten kregen.
Bij mij gaat het juist heel goed, ik kan al vanaf dag 1 slapen met het bitje de hele nacht, en heb aanzienelijk minder klachten overdag, minder tandpijn, minder hoofdpijn en minder pijn in mijn kaak.

----------


## gossie

Mag ik vragen wat splint/opbeetplaat is?

----------


## gabry

Hoi Gossie,

Een opbeetplaat/splint is een soort gebitje wat je over je eigen tanden plaatst, om je gebit te beschermen tegen tandknarsen of klemmen, wat voornamelijk s'nachts in je slaap gebeurd.

Je kunt het het best vergelijken met het soort bitjes wat boksers en ijshockeyers dragen alleen is dit van hard materiaal.

Groetjes Gabry

----------

